# how many times and how much water shall ichange for my black baby mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

please tell me that how many times shall i change the aquarium water so to increase growth of my baby mollies .please also tell me that how much water shall i change?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

well, it kind of depends on how big your tank is. The larger the tank the more stable it will be. 
The main thing to watch out for is uneaten food rotting on the bottom, you'll need to vacuum that up asap.
With all my fry, I do a 25% water change every other day.


----------

